# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #2



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information/entertainment purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information, rather than scientific.



Letter from the Tazmanian Devil

Welcome to the second installment of our newsletter. The first one is what one would describe a bona-fide hit. I received a lot of thank-you's and praise. I do appreciate it. I would like to take a minute and thank the people who wrote in articles and contributed in many different ways. I could not have done it without you. I look forward to working with you in the future. I also would like to take the time to introduce you to Doctoroid. Doctoroid is one of the newest members of the Underground and I've invited him to do be a writer for the Vae Victus. I'm very glad that he has volunteered his time to help us and to inform us in the many aspects of bodybuilding. Not to leave anyone else out, as you read this months articles, you will see some articles written by new members of the Underground. I am very glad that they also took the time to put their thoughts and experiences down on paper so that the readers out there can learn or be entertained by them. So welcome!

Authors: Tazzy, Needful, Motorhead, CE, Heavy Iron, JT, Hydroxyl, Doctoroid


Letter from Doctoroid

A little background on myself first, followed by snippets of what I consider to be important aspects of juicin'. I first used steroids 5 years ago, weighing 145lbs at 5'8". My first cycle lasted 8 weeks and I gained 20lbs. My goal with bodybuilding, well it was really 'weight training', back then, so I was to get up to 190lbs and I thought I'd be happy having been 'skinny' all my life. I never had any intentions to compete, just wanted to look and feel good about myself. Well 5 years later I'm still growing, peaking at 250lbs 3 months ago and thinking of competing next fall. Over the last 3 months I have changed my focus, well actually regained my focus, 'cause I realized I was chasing the scales and ignoring the dude in the mirror with the large waist size. I have always fed off comments like..." your too big to be a doc" or "you sure you're not a bouncer"...well I was actually 2 years ago! Good job actually through 'em out one door, and stitched 'em up in my medical practice the next day!
Since losing the body fat with the aid of aspirin/caffeine/ephedrine stacks twice a day for a month or so, I couldn't believe the improvement in my health and feeling of well-being. The effectiveness of this stack was greater than I had ever experienced with clenbuterol and I never had to put up with the tremor/shakes of the latter. I stopped the C/A/E stack when at night in bed I noticed persistent skipped heart beats. This wasn't really a problem for me but felt I'd done enough anyway. It is now just as cool to here comments from other guys in my gym saying how much smaller my waist is and how much more definition I have. I know this is boring and egotistical shit, but the moral here is DON'T LOSE FOCUS in your bodybuilding. I've recently started a basic Sustanon DTD (Decrease The Days) cycle together with a constant weekly oil called NANDRABOLIN (Nandralone cypionate/Methandriol Dipropionate). I am very happy with the gains so far. I've put on 13lbs in 2 weeks. When the gains slow down or plateau I'll switch to another oil or perhaps oral 5mg ANABOL tabs for a while.
Over the last 5 years from my own experience and from the many patients I see, I have found that everyone of us is DIFFERENT when it comes to how we respond to anabolic steroids and the side effects they may cause. For instance I find Anapolan is no better for me as far as mass increase or strength increase than a good old testosterone and test is much safer. THERE ARE NO SET RULES HERE. There is no absolute right way to do roids, but plenty of wrong ways.
For the first timer/newbie I recommend that you keep it simple. I know there is an enormous amount of information in the books and now the Internet and I know you keen newbies want to get the absolute very best out of your first cycle. I see many postings on the boards from guys for their first cycle that want to know if such and such with this and that, followed by something else, but what if I do this before that, sort of thing. You guys will grow on the sniff of an oily rag! Trust me, your first cycle should be very simple and you will grow no worries...but don't forget guys to eat like a fucking horse!
For example a Sust DTD on it's own or in combination with an oil like Deca would be just fine. This keeps your costs down and side effects low (hopefully). You don't have a clue how sensitive you may be to gyno or whether zits are going to cover your arms/back, so by keeping your doses low and items 'safe' on your first cycle you shouldn't get yourself into any great dramas.
ALWAYS keep a week to week diary of your cycles noting juice used, how much used and your weight each week. This way you can refer back to them in the future to remind you what worked better and what was a waste of good gear. Watch out for the development of gyno after a cycle as well. I made the 'fatal' mistake of stopping my Nolvadex on the last week of a cycle only to develop some gyno after my cycle. So continue to take anti-estrogen's such as Proviron or nolvadex or both for up to 4 weeks after a cycle.
Don't use HCG on it's own to boost your testicular production of testosterone. This only suppresses your pituitary/testis axis more and prolongs your balls 'agony'. Therefore ALWAYS follow with Clomid AFTER the HCG. Clomid stimulates your pituitary gland to get it functioning again . BTW HCG is EVIL for causing gyno. As for off cycles, try to stay off for as long as your previous roid cycle i.e. 10 weeks on 10 weeks off. This minimizes side effects such as testicular suppression and liver problems and more importantly, your receptors will be more sensitive and will respond better on your next cycle for better gains. If you must get on the gear again sooner, try to hold out as long as possible. This can be helped by starting creatine monohydrate on the last week of your cycle. This stacked with clen for it's mild anabolic properties and strength enhancement will allow you to stay off longer. When you weight or strength starts to quickly drop then go on again,

BUT NOT BEFORE.

Finally, the use of insulin in bodybuilding seems very popular. I spent $4000 on Human Growth Hormone once. I wish I had spent that money on juice instead! I know I'd be a bigger guy for it! I was looking for that edge... that something magical. Trust me when I say there is nothing magical out there and that includes insulin. I consider insulin to be only an AID to training.
IT IS NOTHING MAGICAL. It can sure make you big...if you like being mistaken for the Michelin Man!! If you must use it at all, and this should only be after you are well into your second or third year of weight training, then use it sparingly at the rate of 1-2iu per 20lbs bodyweight i.e. 220lbs=11-22iu. There are various "ideas" ....see that "ideas"....nobody truly knows the absolute best method on when exactly to take it. If you must use it first take it after a workout followed with a carb/protein chaser. Start off on a smaller dose, say 5iu and gradually work up to the rate I mentioned. Currently I favor taking insulin before a workout but you MUST be drinking a carb drink throughout your workout and of course eat after your workout. I use it this way to develop a nice pump and resultant strength increase in my workouts. I have taken VERY LARGE doses up to 3 times a day and grew nothing but fat. Sure I'm certain there was some extra muscle there somewhere but it was covered by 'love handles'!
AND FINALLY in order of importance, in your desire to get as massive as possible (that's me!) or even to put on a nice bit of size hat you can be proud of and get satisfaction from,

1. DIET....EAT LIKE THERE'S NO TOMORROW!
2. TRAINING...TRAIN SMART. INERTIA AND GRAVITY ARE YOUR ENEMIES. CONTROL THAT WEIGHT DON'T LET IT CONTROL YOU!
3. ROIDS............................................. ......but hey what would I know, that's just my opinion, cya)

DocRoid


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section I -- "Gettin da Gear"*

Part 1 Tricks and Tips for getting the "gear" thru the pesky U.S. Customs.

In the October issue, I wrote details about the "Hidden Compartment in the Book" trick. Well, after I had finally completed the October issue, I went to my local bookstore to look for a book so I can make myself a "Trick book". Well to my surprise, I found the perfect book! It was in a box and it said: "Undercover Booksafe", " A real Book, with a Hidden Safe!" This is great. Let me describe it. It is a book about a standard novel hardback size. It has a paper cover, with a fancy title. (Looks like it would be for a woman, but who cares!) The book appears as a real book. The inside flap is real, and the first 25 pages are real. Then it stops. On page 26 is the safe! It is a cubby hole that measures about 4-1/2 inches by 7 inches. It is lined with velvet. for cushioning and sound proofing, and has a lid that closes and snaps tight. It too is velvet covered. PERFECT! If one was to stow gear in and pack it using the instructions from the last newsletter, it would work great. It is professionally done and when closed appears as a real book. A boring book, but a real book.

I will offer to go and buy the book at my local bookstore for anyone. Please feel free to contact Tazzy. Please try your local bookstore first.

Good Luck!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*"The fake Music Cassette"*

Part 2

This trick is quite simple. One of my favorite sources already does this one. This can be used to hide tablets or most of all, ampoules.

1. Take an old music cassette case that you don't need anymore or you can go out and buy an empty case. The best one for this method is the cassette cases with the clear front and the solid color plastic back. Keep the insert in the cassette case. This will cover the contents that could be seen through the clear plastic front. The solid color back will cover the contents from the back. Also the part of the insert that usually lists "Side 1" and "Side 2" with the song list will cover the small window in the back.

2. Have your source put the amps in that cassette case and lightly pack it. You should be able to fit 5-6 amps in a cassette case. Pack it lightly so when it is shaken, a small audible rattle is heard. (A real cassette in a case rattles a bit when shaken)

3. Seal the cassette case closed with strapping tape, wrap it in clear wrap, or better yet, one layer of bubble wrap. You want to be able to see it is just a music cassette. For better effect, create a small price tag and affix it to the corner of the cassette case.

For effects: Send 3-4 real music cassette tapes along with the empty cassette case(s). Also, make up a label that would be used for a return address:

International Record + Tape Traders

11 Box, 22334455

Madrid, Spain,

(You get the idea)

Put all in a Jiffy Bag, or padded shipping bag, box. Do not try to hide contents. In bold marker, mark on package: "Music Cassette Tapes, Handle with care" or "Magnetic Media, do not Xray!"

I have received amps like this that had been opened by U.S. Customs. Signed for it even! All they saw were Music Cassettes! Believe me, they do not open up cassette cases. All you have to do is enough to quench their curiosity it they happen to open it.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hints for Receiving the Package*

Part 3

(Repeat from Last Month-Important information)

NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren't expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn't seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: Some of the above hints and tricks are based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Staying Safe*

Part 4

Hey, that package from that reliable source has just arrived! You are ready to start your cycle! You grab the package out of your mailbox, take it inside your house, and immediately rip into it. Yep! Everything you ordered is there! Tomorrow, I will go to the local pharmacy and buy some pins, and I will start up tomorrow!

The above probably happens all of the time. Can you see the flaws in the scenario? Lets take a look:

You grab the package out of your mailbox, take it inside your house, and immediately rip into it.

WRONG!! Never, open the package immediately. Re-read "Part 3" if you need a hint.

Tomorrow, I will go to the local pharmacy and buy some pins

WRONG!! Never go to a local pharmacy, always go to a pharmacy in a shopping center you don't usually frequent. Low Profile is the key!

When you have the gear in your home, where do you put it? I have heard this:

Well my wife knows about it, so I just keep it in the medicine cabinet in the bathroom.

Never, under any circumstances keep your gear in the bathroom where anyone like a guest, the plumber, electrician could snoop around and see it. Friends, repairmen, family members do snoop, so do not take the chance of letting them find illegal drugs in your medicine chest.

If you have to keep your gear in your home, keep it in places where guests and family members will not snoop. The same goes for your pins. Keep them out of site and definitely out of reach of children.

I have just taken the last dose out of the multi-vial. I have just finished injecting and I will throw the used syringe and the empty bottle in the garbage. It should be OK, the trash liner is dark and you cannot see through it. Plus , I made sure the cap was back on the needle.

WRONG!! Never throw your evidence in your own trash! Always take an old pair of wire cutters and cut the needle in half, to make it unusable. When trash is left out in front of your house waiting for the trashmen to pick it up, animals could be picking at it looking for food and can tear open your trash. It wouldn't be too cool for your neighbors to see needles and syringes and an empty vial laying in your front yard. It wont be too hard to figure out who is using it either. When you dispose a vial, crumble it in foil, crush it, and dispose it in a dumpster or somewhere else that many people frequent. Empty it out at the gas station when you are gassing up your car, use the dumpster at the local supermarket. Just disguise the contents so it doesn't attract attention. With needles, you have to be extra careful. You don't want someone who picks up your trash to accidentally get stuck with a used needle. Like I said, cut them in half. When I take my dogs for a walk. I usually will wrap my empty vials, used needles in foil and dump them in a storm drain in my neighborhood. Just be safe. Keep all evidence of using the gear out of site.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Sustanon 250
Sustanon 250 is a very popular testosterone blend among professional and aspiring bodybuilders. It was first developed by Organon to provide patients with a timed-release testosterone injection, and its effects last up to a month. The most common forms of Sustanon 250 on the North American market is the Russian and the Mexican forms. The Russian form gets smuggled out either through Bulgaria or through the Czech Republic. The Mexican form is smuggled right out of Mexico. As I said before, Sustanon 250 is a testosterone blend. The mixture is as follows:
Testosterone Propionate - 30mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate - 60mg
Testosterone Isocaproate - 60mg
Testosterone Decanoate - 100mg

For an added note, it is often spelled differently depending on the country of origin. Example:
Sostenon 250
Sustanon
Sustanon 250
Sustenon 250

Sustanon is manufactured in about 50 countries around the world! Example:
Durandron (Organon: Spain)
Sostenon 250 (Organon: Mexico, Spain)
Sustanon 250 (Organon: Great Britain, The Netherlands, Finland, Turkey, Czech Rep., Bulgaria, India, Russia)
Deposterone (Gouglund Syntex: Mexico)

The dosages with Sustanon vary. It has been said that advanced bodybuilders and powerlifters will administer up to 1,000mg per week. Sometimes dosages of 2,000mg per week have been reported! I believe that a realistic dosage to make significant gains would be to administer 1cc/250mg to 2cc/500mg per week. Females bodybuilders can use Sustanon if low dosages are administered. Sustanon is mainly used for a "bulking cycle". Sustanon has the advantage of causing less aromatization to estrogen, thus causing fewer feminine side effects than testosterone enanthate and/or cypionate. This mixture is designed to work right away due to the testosterone propionate in the mixture, yet it keeps on working up to 3 to 4 months after the last injection. So you could call Sustanon a "self-tapering" steroid. Sustanon 250 has both a strong androgenic effect and a strong anabolic effect, making it a "foundation drug" in a steroid cycle. Reported negative side effects of Sustanon have been cases of aggressiveness, some gyno, and increased libido. Sustanon can suppress the luteinizing hormone (LH) and can cause some cases of severe acne and oily skin.

Since Sustanon 250 is usually used in a mass/strength cycles, and depending on the quality of mass that is desired, there are some variances of drugs that can be stacked with Sustanon. For higher quality dense muscle-mass gains, the high anabolics such as methenolones, oxandrolone and stanozolol are used. But if sheer mass gains are desired, then it can be used with oxymetholone, methandrostenolone, and various nandralones.

Since the popularity of Sustanon is so high, so are the probabilities of obtaining counterfeits and fakes. The Belgian/Dutch brands have been counterfeited often, and the bootleg Russian/Indian has labels with round corners, while the real labels have sharp corners. But take heart, there are NO known counterfeits of the Mexican Sustenon 250 available in the pre-loaded syringe format. The only thing wrong with this version is the needle is what we affectionately call a "cannon" so you might want to transfer the solution to a syringe with a smaller gauge needle. But when you buy these "pre-loads" insist with the source that you will receive real Mexican version. Some sources will sell you the polish cousin of Sustenon called Omnadren. Omnadren is a cheaper testosterone blend, and the muscle mass that you will receive will be substantial but will be mostly water and not the high quality density muscle-mass that you may desire. Source will sometimes switch the contents and put the Omnadren amps in a Sustanon package. Be careful. I also believe that Omnadren will cause severe acne breakouts. I believe that it is due to the impurities that may be inside Omnadren. One source named "Russian Guy" has been known to pull that switch. Omnadren is also cheaper than Sustenon so the profit will be greater for the source.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*IP Brand Deca-Durabolan*

Part 2


The reason that I am including this in "Juice News" is because I think you will start to see these bottles of Deca Durabolan going around. In fact I can guarantee it. The guarantee is that there is a very legit source, here in America that sells it for a very fair price! Don't bother looking at the Source Recommendation List, because this source is not listed in there. But first, let me tell you about this special product.

Now, we all know that in order to obtain an effective dose of Deca, we need to inject at least 200mg or more on a weekly basis. Now most of the time when a source is offering Deca, it is usually dosed at 50mg or 100mg per cc. The Multidosed vials usually are veterinary versions such as Laurabolan, or Norandren 50. And in order to get the effective doses, we have to be able to shoot 2 to 4 cc's a week. Ouch! Sometimes in order to keep the shots at a lower cc, we take 2 shots every week. And we all love sticking ourselves, don't we? Well folks, those days are over! Let me describe the IP Brand Deca for you and you will see what I mean.

"IP" stands for "International Pharmaceuticals". "IP" is a reputable pharmaceutical company. Their products have the classic skinny 10-cc vials, and unlike any other 10-cc vials, it has a unique small neck holding the rubber stopper. IP "fakes" which have no active steroids, use a squattier vial with a wider neck. Real IP vials use mostly brown glass. The Deca Durabolan manufactured by IP comes in 200mg/ml strength! Yes, you heard it right! Now for the best part, are you ready? This particular Nandrolone has been tested and it has been shown to be slightly overdosed!

Do you want to see what it looks like? If you have the November issue of MuscleMag International, look on page 54. There is a picture of it. For those who haven't bought the magazine, let me describe it to you. It is a skinny 10cc vial, with brown glass, an aluminum top that houses the rubber stopper. It has the skinny neck. On the vial, there is white printing. It reads:

10 ml Dose Multiple
Nandrolone-Decanoate
USP XXIII
200 mg/ml
Application: i.m. injectable
International Pharmaceuticals (with the logo)
Exp. Date 6/01 Batch No.: 9017
PHARMACY TRADE COMPANY
Brnenska 38; 69503 HODONIN

The white printing will not come off if you rub your finger over it. It is bonded to the glass and you should feel it if you run your finger over it. If you receive the carton with it, it will be a white cardboard box with 3 horizontal stripes going all around the box colored pink/red. On the front, it will read pretty much like the vial-minus the last 3 lines. All the lettering on the box is colored black except the logo and the "International Pharmaceuticals" which will also be pink/red. On the sides of the box, it will have "Nandrolone Decanoate USP XXIII" written diagonally with black ink. Again the logo and International Pharmaceuticals will be written in pink/red ink on the bottom of the side. I'm not sure what is on the back. With most injectables, probably the directions and precautions. The steroid guru, Dan Duchaine has verified that it is real Nandrolone.

The great thing about this particular Deca, is that there is a very trustworthy source that makes this fantastic item available. In my opinion, the source is asking a very affordable and fair price. This source does business with members of the Underground. Ask around and if you can be verified that you are legit, you will be contacted by this source. That's right, you have to be referred and the source will contact you.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Human Growth Hormone*

Part 3

The following is a users experience and opinion of HGH. I value his opinion and has tirelessly answered a lot of questions from me. I asked him to write a small article about HGH and here it is:

Human Growth Hormone can be one of the greatest substances a bodybuilder can use. GH will increase muscle mass by 14% and reduce fat by as much as 8% without even lifting a weight! So you can imagine what happens when one mixes GH with an anabolic cycle.

If your are under 30 years old, don't even think about using GH. All of those scary side effects we have heard about, happen to kids using GH. So if you are under 30 and want to risk elongation of the jaw, feet, and forehead, hands and elbows; give GH a try. If it doesn't give you those side effects, it might just enlarge your heart and kill you.

GH can be a very expensive substance to use. If you choose to start a cycle of GH, make sure your finances permit completing a full cycle. Depending on the user, an effective cycle can be as little as 6 weeks and up to 6 months. Humatrope is the most common brand of GH found in this country. It comes in two different sizes, 4 IU bottle which can cost anywhere from $60. to $80, and a 13 IU vial which can run between $150. to $320.

A word of warning. You should not buy GH from the guy in the gym. GH is not a controlled substance so you can legally order it from overseas and legally possess a three months supply. If you buy it from an unknown source, it is estimated that there is an 80% chance of it being plain old HCG with the labels changed. It has happened. I think paying $320. for a bottle of HCG which normally costs $15. would have be highly upset. So be careful.

The cheapest place to get GH is Mexico. If you cant get it there, then you can order it from a company called International Anti-Aging Systems. (Removed) I have never had a problem with IAS and have been ordering from them for over a year.

The usual dosage is 1 IU twice daily. One injection in the morning and one before sleep. 1 IU equals .375 of a cc and should be injected subcutanously. The love handles or the stomach are the ideal spots for injection because lipotrophy occurs at the injection site.

The use of GH often requires the athlete to eat a full meal every three hours to keep insulin levels high, and the use of Cytomel is highly recommended. I use it 6 days a week and take the 7th day off to allow the pituitary gland to rest. Then three weeks on, 1 week off to further insure that the pituitary gland does not shut down.

Even if you screw up your eating, training and supplements, the very minimum gains you will see after completing a 6 month cycle is a 8.8% increase in lean muscle and a 14.4% reduction in bodyfat. Not bad for a few injections and $8000.!!!

JT


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*The skinny on insulin*

Part 4

There has been increasing popularity, and curiosity, concerning exogenous use of "the most anabolic hormone in the body". This makes it necessary to inform people how to maximize muscle mass acquisition and minimize horrid body fat accumulation when using it. The following is a detailed description of the effects of exogenous insulin use, combined with several other common bodybuilding drugs, from a muscle anabolism and fat catabolism point of view.

*WARNING*

Morons and bodybuilding novices should not consider insulin use, because it has one of the highest potentials for danger of all bodybuilding drugs. Its' use requires complete discipline and control over ones' environment. Insulin misuse should not be taken lightly because death's from it occur almost weekly. If that doesn't scare you, consider this: it can make you very, VERY, fat.

Before we delve in to the insulin alchemy, we should understand why insulin does such a good job of muscle and fat accumulation. Of course insulin is known as "the storage hormone", which means that it stores various macronutrients in different body tissues. protein storage comes directly from amino acid uptake and protein synthesis in skeletal muscle. This is what we want. Fat storage comes from: directly reducing fat release from fat cells (adipocytes), increasing the rate at which the other macronutrients are converted in to fat, and inducing fat storage. This is what we don't want. Carbohydrate storage also occurs, but only significantly in special circumstances (discussed later). Now the fun part.

INSULIN AND ANABOLIC steroids

Of course when everyone thinks of bodybuilding drugs anabolic steroids (AS) are the first things to come to mind, but how do they work with insulin? VERY WELL! AS decrease insulin induced fat accumulation through a number of ways. One is through creatine synthetase, which is an enzyme that goes crazy after workouts trying to store carbohydrates in the muscles (as glycogen, creatine phosphate etc.). For every gram of carbohydrate stored in muscle, roughly four grams of water go along with it (this is how creatine monohydrate achieves such dramatic results). How does this relate to insulin and AS? Well, the "harder" AS (exemplified by oxymethelone) increase creatine synthetase levels dramatically, giving insulin a place to do its' job and store carbohydrates. Okay, this also counts for a combined anabolic effect, but it prevents insulin from converting any "excess" carbohydrate in to fat (which would subsequently be stored)! AS also decrease levels of the main fat storage enzyme that insulin increases (called lipoprotein lipase). A big effect is through glucocorticoid antagonism, which means that AS indirectly increase insulin sensitivity (as well as act anti-catabolically). This allows insulin to bind to its' receptors more easily and accomplish its' job rather, than converting more macronutrients in to fat. Finally, the demand for nutrients by muscles is so high, in an AS enhanced state, that there is rarely any excess of nutrients to actually be stored as fat! A mere 400 mgs of enanthate didn't allow me to accumulate fat whether I was using insulin or not.

From a muscular anabolic perspective, there is a synergistic effect between AS and insulin. This is because they both directly stimulate protein synthesis as well as other mechanisms. One such mechanism involves AS hepatic mediated somatomedin release. Simply put: IGF-1 production in the liver. Again, the more powerful the AS, the more IGF-1 release, with orals having a much greater effect than injectables. Insulin increases the duration of time that IGF-1 is active in the bloodstream, and enhances receptor mediated IGF-1 activity (all through enhancing specific IGF-1 binding proteins). Another great combined effect is that insulin reduces the amount of Sex Hormone Binding Proteins (SHBP) in the blood stream. This allows more AS to be active and do their job of making you grow! Great effects were seen while using 10 units of insulin only three times a week, with AS. For the first few weeks of my next cycle I'm not going off the stuff, and I expect the effects to be scary!

INSULIN AND THE C/A/E STACK

In case you've been living on Mars for the past few years, CAE stands for Caffeine, Aspirin, and Ephedrine. This stack has been shown to synergistically strip off fat, while preserving muscle mass. It is considered here because it is the minimum requirement, while using insulin, to prevent you from looking like the StayPuft marshmallow man. Also of benefit is that it is cheap and easily accessible. Using three times a day helps slow the fat accumulation, but strict dietary control is also necessary. The ephedrine: suppresses appetite, stimulates thermogenesis, and promotes and fat release from cells (beta receptor, and catecholamine, mediated), while the other two components of the stack increase thermogenesis by inhibiting certain enzymes and transmitters that try to slow down the thermic effect. Ultimately the appetite suppression effectiveness of ephedrine wears off, but this is replaced by a greater thermogenic effect (5-deiodinase, or Beta-3, mediated). The CAE stack does nothing for muscle anabolism in a hyper caloric situation, but that's what the insulin is for.

INSULIN AND CLENBUTEROL

This "soon to be classic" post-cycle stack not only increases muscle mass, but keeps fat off at the same time. fat loss from clen is legendary for the first two weeks. After that time, the beta-2 receptors that it activates, attenuate (because of the extremely high binding specificity), dropping the fat burning effects to minimal levels. There should still be beta-1 receptor activation (which stimulates fat release from adipocytes) and beta-3 stimulation (the big thermogenic wonders), because they attenuate slower or not at all (respectively) compared to beta-2 receptors. Clen is a much better fat burner than ephedrine, due not only to its' higher receptor specificity, but also due to it's extremely long half life (the exact reason it's not approved for use in humans). This means that the drug is constantly burning fat, especially at night when serum glucose, and insulin, are low. Using aspirin and caffeine might slow the receptor attenuation, or at least increase the thermogenesis while its there (I can certainly attest to this!). Why hasn't anyone done this sooner? Clen, like AS, directly combats the fat storing enzyme that insulin promotes (lipoprotein lipase again) in white fat. However it actually increases this enzymatic activity in brown fat (hence the thermogenesis) and muscle. The latter event could promote muscle anabolism through a similar mechanism to HMB, or at least increases muscular fat storage (merely increasing muscle size). This may not seem significant, but the way that people are going nuts over synthol, you never know! The mechanism of action of clens' muscle building effect is not known, but it appears to be anti-catabolic rather than directly anabolic. It should be noted that this anticatabolism is not beta receptor mediated , and therefore does not attenuate. At any rate, the combined effect of the two drugs can be noticeable muscle gain while keeping fat off for the first two weeks. Can fat accumulation be slowed with this stack continue past this time? I'll let you know!

NEXT MONTH: A look at insulin combined with Growth Hormone, Thyroid, and various anabolic/fat loss supplements!

OH


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Trenbolone Acetate "Finiplix"*

Part 5

When a new source comes on the Underground and starts advertising their wares, I try to make contact with them. So, when a person came on and stated that he can sell implants, I was intrigued. So I contacted this new source, introduced myself, and placed an order. I ordered a cartridge of Finiplix-H.

Finiplix is a cattle implant that contains 20mg of Trenbolone Acetate. The implants are small, yellow-white in color and are cylindrical shaped. The implants come in a "cartridge". A cartridge has 10 chambers. Each chamber contains 10 implants. So a chamber contains 200mg of trenbolone acetate. (10implants x 20mg = 200mg Trenbolone Acetate) So a whole cartridge contains 2000mg of Trenbolone Acetate. Trenbolone Acetate is the same ingredient found in the old discontinued steroid, Finajet. Finajet was a highly androgenic steroid. However one of the best things about Finajet/Finaplix is it does NOT aromatize into estrogens. Therefore the risk of gynomastia is greatly reduced.

Most bodybuilders report great gains in high quality muscles with very low water gain. Trenbolone Acetate muscle hardening effects along with low water retention make in an excellent pre-contest drug. Doses are in the range of 15mg to 60mg every other day. Frequent administration of the drug is required due to its short half life. Trenbolone Acetate should be done in cycles. It is NOT a year round drug to use. Over a long cycle, kidney and liver damage can occur. However normal cycles with an adequate break should leave no permanent damage. While on Trenbolone, increase water intake can help buffer the kidneys. I also recommend the herbs milk thistle Seed extract and Cranberry. Also, if you like the taste, a glass of real cranberry juice a day will help keep the kidneys at optimal health. If you are like me, and cannot stand the taste, then the herb will suffice. Cranberry is more geared to help the urinary tract, but does help the kidneys also.

There are a few different ways of administering Trenbolone Acetate into the body. The most popular is the use of DMSO to make the steroid transdermal; therefore allowing the drug to be administered directly into the blood stream. The procedure is very simple. First, grind up the finaplix implant into a fine powder. (Remember, one pellet is 20mg so you can plan on how many to grind up. I myself grind up 3 implants (60mg). At my bodyweight, I find this to be an extremely effective dose. But it is your choice. Then make a solution that is 50/50 DMSO gel or liquid and regular tap water. About 1 teaspoon each. I recommend the DMSO gel, for 2 reasons, you don't have to mix with equal parts water, and it is easier to apply to your skin. Once the DMSO and the ground up Finaplix are thoroughly mixed together, you are ready to apply it to your body. The number one area is the upper part of your thigh. The second is the underside of your forearm. Before you apply the mixture, make sure the area that you will use is clean. Because any germs, sweat, dirt, etc. will enter your bloodstream when the DMSO is applied. A good choice for cleaning the area is an alcohol swab. Once you have cleaned the area, apply the mixture with a butter knife. Only apply the mixture on top of your skin, DO NOT RUB OR MASSAGE THE MIXTURE INTO YOUR SKIN!!! Once you have applied the mixture, take some clear saran wrap and wrap up the area of where you applied the mixture. The wrap will protect the mixture from being accidentally rubbed off, will keep you from offending others with the smell, and will create a heat barrier which makes absorption faster. Keep the wrap on for about an hour. This should be plenty of time to allow the Trenbolone Acetate to absorb into your system. After the hour, dispose the used saran wrap, clean the area with mild soap and water, and apply a skin cream to relieve any discomfort caused by the DMSO. This method is a sure-fire way of making sure that the full 20mg per pellet is fully absorbed into your bloodstream. This method has a few drawbacks. DMSO (dimethyl sulfoxide) has a rather offensive odor. It smells bad. You don't want to have it on when you are on a hot date. Also, DMSO when applied to your skin can cause a slight chemical burn which can be irritating. It is bearable. But it tends to leave a red splotch on your skin where it was applied and can be irritating for a couple of days Some skin creams such as Vaseline Intensive care can alleviate the discomfort.

When preparing implants for injection, there are several different methods. I will go through them from the easiest to the most difficult.

First, if you are going to stack the implant with another oil based injectable steroid, you could just mix it with the oil based injectable. For the best results, mix a day before injection so that the ground up implant has time to dissolve.

Second, you can use sterile water or even a local anesthetic such as lidocaine. However, the implant does not mix with either of them, so you must grind up the implant into a very fine powder and shake the solution up so that the needle will not get clogged. Lidocaine is preferred over sterile water because the latter makes for a painful injection.

Third, is a much more complicated method. First, you are going to need some sterile sesame oil and some benzyl alcohol. If you cannot obtain sterile sesame oil, then use the sesame oil you find in the supermarket. However you will have to sterilize the solution before injection. (Make sure that the sesame oil does not contain additives such as flavorings, liquid smoke, etc.--they might cause severe problems.) You can sterilize the mixed solution, with a syringe filter, which can be very hard to come by. The benzyl alcohol is to prevent the growth of bacteria. Make about 7% of the total solution out of benzyl alcohol. Now for the dosages, I feel that in order to make a very effective dose, you will need 3 pellets to 1cc.

(1 pellet = 20mg -- 1cc + 3 pellets = 60mg)

Making 1 cc at a time can be tedious, but with the results you get, I think its worth it.

The last procedure matches the third but some pre-steps thrown in. It is involved and absolute care, and attention must be given while into doing it. The first steps involve using Acetone to dissolve the implants. This will remove and separate the glue binders from the implants. Put the implants in a glass container. Pour in a 1/4 to 1/2 cup of the acetone. Let the implants dissolve. This should only take a few minutes. Once the implants are dissolved, slowly and carefully pour the solution through a coffee filter letting the dissolved binders pass through the filter. Run water over the filter to neutralize the acetone on the implants. Do this for about 5 minutes. Then scoop the dissolved implants into another clean coffee filter and again run water over the dissolved implants just to be safe. What you have left is the trenbolone acetate, without the glue binders which clog up the needle. (This procedure is essential in the usage of implants such as Implus, Synovex, and Revelor, because estradiol is soluble in acetone as most steroids are not. And estradiol is only partly soluble in oils as steroids are completely soluble.) Once you have rinsed the Trenbolone Acetate the second time mix it in your sesame oil and benzyl alcohol combination.

I have used trenbolone acetate before and the first signs that it is working and in your system is the tremendous strength increases. Trenbolone is one that has the biggest chance of changing your personality. Aggression and irritability is common with Trenbolone users. I do find myself more irritable while using trenbolone. So try and watch your moods. In the W.A.R. It describes bodybuilders that use trenbolone are no fun to be around. I can see why. So think about it. If you have loved ones, (wife, husband, girl/boy friend and most importantly--kids), take extra time to think about using this compound. Nothing in the world is worth alienating the loved ones in your life! Another sign is the lower back pain. This is actually your kidneys under the strain. Again use the herbs I described above and drink, drink, drink water! It will alleviate the pain, and keep the strain off your organs.

The biggest problems with these methods is sterility. By injecting an unsterile solution into the body, you can get an infection at the site, or even flu like symptoms.

The above article was taken out of the web site provided by the implantman. If you have any questions about the above procedures, then you can contact:


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section III -- Training Tips*

Part 1 The "Pump"


When we all first started training, and we learned how to really do the exercises right, we noticed what bodybuilders affectionately call, "the pump". The "Pump" is when your muscles swell up well beyond their normal size. Your veins stand out, you feel huge, powerful, and full of energy. Most of you know this feeling. The "pump" is usually felt after four or five sets. Often you can keep this sensation throughout your workout, and then go on to experience an even better pump as more and more blood is forced into the area being exercised, bringing in fresh oxygen and nutrients for continued muscular contraction.

What causes the pump? Well it is blood rushing to the area faster than your circulatory system can carry it away. So the area becomes engorged with blood and swells up to a noticeably larger size. Bodybuilders traditionally associate the sensation of the pump with having a good workout. The feeling is marvelous, so much that it can enhance a workout tremendously and make you feel like training that much harder.

The psychological aspect of the pump is very important. When you are pumped up, you feel better and stronger, thus making it easier to motivate you to train hard, to achieve a high level of intensity. Of course, this feeling may differ day to day. Sometimes you will walk into the gym feeling tired and lazy but you will get a fantastic pump after a few minutes of work and suddenly feel strong and energetic; other days, nothing you do will bring this feeling.

Therefore, pay attention to the circumstances that give you the best pump--how often you are training, at what time of day, what combinations of exercise, what you eat before you go to the gym, and so on. These are all variables that can affect your training, and can affect your training, and can affect you differently than somebody else. You still have to train correctly and with all the energy you can muster, but learning to be in touch with your instincts can give you that extra edge you need to achieve your goals.

One of the most common reasons for not being able to get a pump is lack of concentration. Keeping up interest in your training can be very difficult. Too many bodybuilders come into the gym and just go through the motions, doing their 20 sets for back or 30 sets for chest, but not putting any real effort and concentration into it. "Be here now" is an important factor in bodybuilding. It means pay attention to what you are doing, link your mind with your muscles so that you are aware of every rep of every set. In this way, you can achieve the kind of quality training that will give your the satisfaction of a full pump.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section IV -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences.*

Welcome to this months edition of the Personal Page. The following is a true story and an unfortunate one. I really felt for the person who wrote this. God bless him. But, not all experiences in our endeavors are happy ones. Be careful! This story also tells me that the need for the Underground to be a secure list server, is greater than we can imagine.

Part 1 BUSTED IN OHIO

The October newsletter contained some good tips and tricks for ordering, getting your gear through customs safely, etc.. I wish I'd had this information about three years ago. My story begins in early 1994. I'd been using steroids on and off for a few years by that time. I was paying through the nose for everything and never knew what would be available when I was ready to buy again. And of course there was always the occasional rip off - pretty much the same thing that's happening today. I was trying my damnedest to hook up with a reliable and reasonably priced source for quite a while. Then I remembered reading the infamous "Undercover in Tijuana" article in Muscle Media 2000 a few months earlier. I decided to quit screwing around and make my own connections, so I dug the magazine out and simply called all the pharmacies that were mentioned in the article. They all seemed willing to sell me the "anabolicos" I wanted. All I had to do was come in and pick them up. However, one in particular (Farmacia D'Lux) would sell me anything I wanted, in any quantity, AND take it across the border (for a small additional fee of course).

So my wife and I made a trip to Tijuana sometime in March that year. After a fair amount of aggravation and haggling, which they love to do in Mexico for some reason, we made a rather large purchase. We paid half the agreed upon price and headed back to our motel in San Ysidro, California. The farmacia manager's brother-in-law followed us with the gear stashed in his car. When we arrived at the motel we paid him the other half. We got the stuff home to Ohio without incident and everything was cool. I live in a very small town in Ohio. My partner and I owned a gym there that we ran more as a hobby than a business. The word got out that I had a connection. I began to get requests from people I knew well and trusted, so I figured "no problem." I made a phone call to my new friend in Tijuana. We came up with a plan where I would phone my orders in to the pharmacy in Tijuana; he would take the gear across the border and mail it to me from California. This arrangement worked out perfectly and I should have left well enough alone. Of course I didn't.

I met this guy (I'll call him Anthony - cause that's the little bastard's name). He worked at the health food store where I bought my supplements at the time. Over the next couple months we began talking about steroids and eventually shared Mexico stories. He had also made a trip to Tijuana earlier that year. I eventually told him that I had a mail order source there, but that I thought some of the products were suspect. He felt the same way and told me that he knew some guys who had a European source. They were getting good shit and just about everything we ever read or heard about was available. I bought some A-50s and Deca from him (two of the items my Mexican friend had been ripping me off on). I got good results from these products and decided that I wanted to get hooked up with his sources so we made a deal. I'd order Sostenon, Spiropent, Primobolan, and other items we both knew were legit from Mexico and he'd order the Anadrol-50, Deca, Testoviron and the like from Europe. He was 21 years old and still living at home with his parents so he asked if he could have his orders shipped to my house.

I reluctantly agreed to become partners with him, but decided it would be better to open a PO box. He agreed - all he wanted was a place to have his stuff delivered. We split the cost of the PO box but I opened it in my name (yeah, I know - DUMB ASS!). The address was supposed to be "Central Ohio Life Extension," and that's the name we agreed to use on all packages - but the box was rented in my name. I went in one day to pick up my package from Mexico/ California and there was a package there for him so I picked it up also. To my amazement it was addressed to me - not "Central Ohio Life Extension," not "Anthony ------", it had my fuckin' name right on the front of it. I was pissed about that and discussed it with him. He agreed not to put my name on the packages from then on and said he'd use the name we had agreed to. I noticed that his package came from O.L. Skouvara & Co. in Greece. I later found out that he was also using B. Mougious & Co.. After giving the incident some thought I realized this bastard was setting me up to take the fall if anything went wrong. I had never been really comfortable with the situation. So I decided to close the PO box after my next shipment arrived, open a new box somewhere else by myself, and just stick with my Mexican connection. By this time I knew which products not to buy from Mexico and I would simply stick with the stuff I knew was good.

It was Thursday, December 22, 1994; the last work day before Christmas for me that year. We got off work at noon that day and I had just finished my monthly chiropractor appointment. I left the chiropractor's office about one o'clock feeling pretty damn good after a much needed adjustment and looking forward to being off for the next week or so and spending the holidays with my family. Traffic was heavy and I was moving along pretty slowly, headed back to work to pick up my things and wish everyone a Merry Christmas before going home. I looked in my rear view mirror and noticed a cop car following me. I didn't really think anything of it until he kicked on his lights. "Couldn't be for me" I thought, "I know I haven't done anything wrong." I looked in my mirror again. He was motioning for me to pull over. There was no good place to get off the road so I just pulled up next to the curb and stopped, blocking a lane of traffic. This was about a mile from where I worked, so anyone could have been driving by at the time.

When the cop walked up to my car I handed him my license and registration. He looked at it and signaled to someone in a car stopped right behind his. I looked in my mirror again and saw at least five or six guys in plain clothes getting out of three vehicles that were sitting behind the police car. My heart stopped, then began pounding out of my chest. I knew this was about the steroids and all I could think of was - "I'M FUCKED!". One of the plain clothes guys came up to the car and asked me to step out. When I did he turned me around, leaned me over the trunk of the car and handcuffed me. As he began emptying the contents of my pockets and patting me down, he told me who he was. I wasn't focusing too well at the time - DEA, Postal Authorities, even the FBI were all there I think. Anyway, he was one of them and they were arresting me for "using the US Mail to illegally import Schedule III controlled substances" or something like that. The actual arrest complaint reads: ".....Complainant, being duly sworn, states that the above named person (me), at -------- County/ --------, Ohio, on or about the 22nd. Day of December, 1994 did: knowingly possess a controlled substance included in Schedule III. To wit: Testosterone in an amount exceeding the bulk amount. To wit: 6 unit doses in violation of Section 2925.03 A4....."

They set me in the back seat of the police car. The cop got on the radio and in the course of his conversation with whomever he was talking to I figured out that Anthony had gone to the PO box to pick up one of his packages (mine wasn't due in till the next day). They busted him and everybody was waiting for us to meet them at the Mail Boxes, Etc. where we had the box. When we pulled into the parking lot I could see a patty wagon and five or six more plain clothes cop-looking guys standing around. I remember thinking "and I was gonna close this PO box up tomorrow." One of the plain clothes men at the scene approached me with a package in his hand and explained that it was seized after being picked up at my PO box. He told me the package was flagged by customs at the port of entry in New York. Upon inspection they found it contained illegal drugs (steroids). Customs notified the DEA and they decided to send the package on to its destination and bust whoever picked it up. I looked at the package and guess what - it had MY name on it. The agent read me my rights and asked me if I had anything to say. I politely told him that I wasn't going to say anything until I had a lawyer.

When they opened the back door of the patty wagon I saw my "friend" Anthony sitting there with cuffs on. He couldn't look me in the eye as I got in and sat down next to him. Needless to say there was a little tension between us. We both knew that he had planned for this inevitability from the start and here we were, busted and all the evidence pointed to me (what a coincidence). While we were enroute to the county jail several things were happening elsewhere. The feds were simultaneously impounding my car, kicking in the front door to my house, and closing down my gym. The day that started out so well had just turned to shit in a hurry. I spent a pretty uneventful night in jail with other alleged felons like crack dealers, armed robbers, and yes even a guy who had shot his girl friend in the face that morning. I'm 5'11" and weighed 245 lb. at 7.2% body fat at the time, so no one fucked with me. It's a good thing they couldn't see that on the inside I was feeling like a scared little kid who thought his life was over.

The next morning at the bail hearing I found out that Anthony "had no idea what was in the package, he was just picking it up for me as a favor". He was released on his own recognizance and told not to leave town. That day I posted $5,000.00 bail (cost me $500.00 to the bail bond agent) and gave a lawyer a $5,000.00 retainer to represent me. I don't know about you but that kind of money is hard for me to come up with - especially two days before Christmas. When I got home I found out that the feds had seized my personal stash of about $800.00 worth of gear. Not to mention terrifying the hell out of my wife and two of my daughters who were home at the time. Fortunately we were renting the house or they could have seized that too. The gym was clean so they didn't seize my gym equipment either. My car was also clean so I managed to get that back too - after paying another $150.00 or so to get it released from impound. Of course the order that I was expecting from Mexico the next day (another $400.00) was also seized, which I'm sure created problems for my contact there.

I have absolutely no clue why, but so far there has been no trial (the bust happened almost three years ago). I have never been formally questioned by any law enforcement agency either. I can only hope that my case fell in a crack or maybe the evidence mysteriously disappeared, who knows. My lawyer suggests we not try to find out and I agree with him. Although it appears nothing may ever come of this legally, let me just quickly list for you the things that have happened in my life in the past three years since the bust:

I suffered a long period of depression and anxiety (waiting for the other shoe to drop - still waiting)
I eventually gave up my interest in the gym
I stopped training for over two years (couldn't focus or concentrate)
I went through a long period of drug rehab (so I'd have it on record for when and if my trial comes up)
I was hospitalized with bleeding ulcers (a problem I've had before, but they had not flared up for years)
I retired early from the job I had for 28 years (partly because I wanted to, but I was afraid that if I was convicted of a felony and did some time I'd get fired and lose my pension)
my federal income tax returns for the past five years were audited recently, resulting in my owing enough additional taxes to force me into a Chapter 13 bankruptcy (could be a coincidence but I don't think so).

This is a pretty high price to pay for just wanting to live a lifestyle that is so foreign to most people it's considered a crime. I haven't seen Anthony since we parted company at the bail hearing.

Interpret this story any way you like. I'm not trying to encourage or discourage anyone from buying, selling or using performance enhancing drugs. That's your choice. It certainly has made me a lot more cautious and secretive about my activities in this area. I guess the real moral of this story is - BE CAREFUL!!! Getting busted will fuck your life up for a very long time. I'm finally getting my shit together and have started training seriously again. It feels great to be back in the gym and I'm beginning to make some real progress. I have no doubt that I can surpass my previous best condition, even though I'm 53 years old now. Hell, I've been training on and off nearly all my life and I didn't reach my peak till I was 50! There's no reason to lie down now. I'm back to stay and I'm just pissed off enough to succeed.

Live life "LARGE" - no make that "XXXL"

Thanks to Brian and Tazzy for allowing me to contribute to the newsletter.....


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Second part of Motorheads cycle*

Part 2 Continued from last month


I just want to take the time to thank Motor Head for this entertaining 2 part article. I think I speak for a lot of other people when I say I'm extremely happy that your first cycle went so well. These are the types of success stories that I love to read. Thanks for sharing this with us, and we look forward to hearing more successes in your future.

Before getting into Part 2 of this saga I'd like to correct an error in Part 1 that I'm sure all you guys caught immediately. I was not injecting 300 cc's of Laurabolin per week! That should have read 300 mg's. The mind boggles at injecting 6 bottles of juice in one day.

It's Over, So How Did It Go?

During Week 3, to bolster my diet I began to include Flax Seed Oil (Mass Quantities) 2 - 3 times per day in my daily diet regimen. The extra calories couldn't hurt. For an evening snack I had 6 peanut butter crackers and as much skim milk as it took to wash them down. I also ate 4-5 pieces of fruit per day. Probably to my detriment, I just couldn't eat any more than I did. As much as I love to eat I can't get into the "Meal Every 3 Hour Drill". I always eat Lunch and Dinner (now with larger portions). Also if I happened to see something edible and within reach I'll more often than not make it quickly disappear. My food intake before the cycle maintained my weight around 180, so hopefully the extra supplements and food were enough.

My last shots were on 10/18, so I might as well combine the rest of the weeks. The newness of being on juice had worn off by the 4th week. The shots were now really routine. Very minor soreness from the Sus, and that's gone in 2-3 days. A week after my last shot my weight is around 198. I'm up 18 pounds since the cycle started, the pounds came more slowly after the first 4 weeks. Here are some measurements pre and post cycle:

8/30 10/25
Waist 38 1/4" 39"
Chest 43" 45"
Biceps 15" 16"
Thigh 24" 25 1/2"
Forearm 11 3/4" 12 1/2"

Libido-wise, I am not walking around with a constant woodie, but when "the situation" does arise you can put it through a 45 pound plate and flip the plate off with one twitch. This is a muscular development I hadn't counted on. In the strength department, my Bench is up, the last single rep was 275. As far as Squats and Deadlifts, I really popped something in my lower back squatting 2 weeks into the cycle. I had considered aborting the cycle until the pain eased, but I thought that was not smart so I began to cautiously train these lifts and also did a lot of low back and ab work. This morning, 10/25, I got my first ever 410 lb. Squat. It was easy and I probably could have gotten at least another rep. I've been getting a 375 lb. Deadlift single more frequently now as well. These are not the dramatic increases I have seen reported, but all things considered, I don't think they are too bad.

To wind this up, there have been no side effects other than a little oily skin and a libido that makes up in quality what it lacks in quantity. I've been peeing like crazy, 3 times at night and 5-6 times during the day. I don't know what this means, but I'm drinking more fluids. Guess it has to come out sometime. Post cycle there is still time for the other side effects to pop up, if they are going to. I'll be keeping a close eye on things. Am I happy? You bet! Besides getting a little bigger and stronger, physically and mentally I have never felt better.

Thinking post-cycle, I'm concerned with keeping my gains as much as possible. I've recently corresponded with Juice Monkey regarding the "Gains Keeper Formula" (written by himself and Big Canuk) that I had gotten from the Elite Board some time ago. His opinion is that Clomid alone may not work as well for someone in my age group (over 40). I'm going to give the formula a shot and include the results in another article. I'll include the formula itself with Juice Monkey's permission.

Of course any comments/advice are welcome. In fact I wish there were more. There's no one to talk about anabolics with where I am.

Thanks again to those guys on the Anabolix (deceased) and Elite Fitness Boards who offered their advice and encouragement. You know who you are. (There is no slight intended toward the Underground Supplements Board. It wasn't around back in July and August). Thanks again Tazz

for this opportunity.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section V -- Supplementation's /Herbs*

Part 1 A Closer look at Chrysin (Flavone X)


You have heard of the famous Flavone X. It has been mentioned by the famous steroid guru, Dan Duchaine. It is now available. A wholesale company called ProSource carries it. It sells for $49.95 for 60 caps. But is this supposed magical supplement? What is it all about? Well read on my curious people.

In today's quest for the leaner and meaner "hard-body", personalized supplementation is becoming almost as important as a personalized exercise program. More and more products coming into the Market are going beyond the typical blend of Branched Chain amino acids, medium chain triglycerides or other hopeful anabolic nutrients. These products promise the ability to enhance or modify existing hormonal profiles of the person taking the substance. Manipulating the production or functionality of certain hormones is the only way to deliver the results demanded by today's nutritionally educated athletes. Anabolic hormones, such as growth hormones or Insulin-like Growth Factor (IGF Series), are of interest, but testosterone seems to be the top of everyone's list. It is well known that the hormonal differences between males and females are, for the most part, responsible for the differences in overall body composition. Since men produce more testosterone than women do, there must be some correlation between leanness and higher testosterone than estrogen production. Of course, that is an oversimplification of this endocrinological phenomena, but it is the current trend in most bodybuilding circles. For the focus of this article, I will refrain from discussing the already well known and suspected testosterone-elevating compounds (i.e. Tribulus terrestris, DHEA, or Androstenedione).

From Folklore to "Wonder-Drug"
Historically, plants have enjoyed the reputation of offering various medicinal benefits. Many of these qualities can be attributed to their wide array of biologically active flavenoid compounds. A member of the passion flower family that contains chrysin, Passiflora coerulea L., is well recognized as a sedative in folklore medicine. Its beneficial effects have since been scrutinized by many drug development researchers who are looking for benzodiazepine receptor ligands (brain receptor targeted in anticonvulsant and antixyiolytic medications). These low molecular weight flavenoids also serve as a therapeutic purpose as an anti-inflammatory, anti-allergic, antiviral, antimutagenic, anticarcinogenic, but for this article, its role in modulating hepatic P-450 enzyme activity is of specific interest.

Aromatase Inhibition
Chrysin, also known as Flavone X, is structurally defined as 5,7-dihydroxyflavone. This monoflavone has generated a tremendous amount of interest due to its ability to inhibit cytochrome P-450 aromatase activity. Aromatase is an enzyme that is found in large quantities in the liver (and other tissues) and is responsible for the conversion of androstenedione and testosterones into estrogens.

This conversion is utilized by the body to keep its "gender-related" testosterone: estrogen ratios in balance. When athletes are able to supersede their "normal" production of testosterone, their aromatase activity will concomitantly rise to the challenge. This unwanted rise in estrogen concentrations may manifest a physiological change within the body (development of breast mass; "bitch-tits", shrinkage of testes, and an upregulation of fat mass deposition). Therefore, minimizing aromatase activity when elevating testosterone levels is of paramount concern. Scientific investigations have looked at the antiestrogenic activity of flavenoids but chrysin has shown the greatest dose response of all naturally occurring flavenoids. The mechanism by which this flavenoid works is by binding the active site of the enzyme, thereby blocking its ability to interact with androstendieone or testosterone. A landmark study performed by the University of California, Irvine and follow-up studies by the same group, clearly demonstrate aromatase inhibition in human tissues (in-vitro). Unfortuneately, there has not been any studies validating these responses in living humans, although the chance of seeing similar results is extremely likely.

Dosing, Clinical Side Notes and Safety.
European Olympic athletes report ingesting 1 to 3 grams daily and experiencing 30 percent increases in serum testosterone levels. Other anecdotal reports indicate that Chrysin may work best when taken with other testosterone elevating compounds (androstenedione, DHEA, and Tribulus terrestris). Unfortunately, certain combinations of these compounds currently undergoing clinical investigation are not exhibiting expected results due to unknown factors. Since this flavenoid, and those of a similar structure, are common place in our diet, moderate doses can be considered safe. On the other hand, when you consider its ability to limit an important biochemical step in estrogen production, women and to a lesser extent men, should take caution in long-term consumption of this flavenoid.

Using Chrysin in a "Cycle"
I believe that using Chrysin in a steroid cycle could be beneficial in blocking aromatization. However, if one is to use heavy doses of high androgenic steroids, then I would not even think about having Chrysin be the lone substitute for Nolvadex, Clomid or any other anti-estrogen medications. Used in conjunction would be acceptable, perhaps enhancing the steroid and the anti-estrogen. But if used with the famous Androstene, Tribestan, DHEA stack--then definitely add this to the arsenal.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Dandelion (Taraxacum officinale)*

Part 2


Dandelion is a natural diuretic and digestive aid. In Europe, Dandelion is nicknamed the "bed-wetters" herb. Its high mineral content may help prevent iron-deficiency anemia. This herb also reduces high blood pressure, probably due to its diuretic action. Dandelion is rich in Potassium, which works with sodium to regulate the body's water balance and normalize heart rhythms. This vital mineral is often flushed by the body by synthetic diuretics. (Lasix) Dandelion enhances liver and gall bladder function and has traditionally been used by herbal healers to treat liver disorders such as jaundice (a condition caused by excess amount of bile in the blood). Dandelion is rich in lecithin, a substance researchers believe may protect against cirrhosis of the liver.

Benefits:
- Helps rid body of excess water and salt.
- May decrease high blood pressure by ridding the body of excess fluid, thus reducing the amountof fluid the heart must pump to circulate blood.
- Good for the digestion.
- Protects against liver and gall bladder disorders.
- May protect against iron-deficiency anemia.

How to use:
CAPSULES: Take up to 1 to 2 capsules, 1-3 times daily. Again, the brand "Natures Fingerprint" which can be bought at your local GNC seems to be the best deal. Drink at least 16oz of water when taking a dose.
So, all those years that you or your father spent trying to get rid of the weeds and dandelions in your yard, we have finally found a good use for it.
WARNING: Do not go and pick a dandelion from your yard and start munching, the taste is terrible!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Part VI --Supplies*

Part 2 Harpoons

Or darts, pins, jabs, sticks, ect. are common terminology for the ever demanded syringe! With most of the modern day steroids being in the injectable form, the need of these little instruments of pain is increasing. But how do we get them? This item seems to escape most of us as we dwell on finding steroids. Without these, your steroids are useless -- the same as a cigarette without a light!

I have several sources which will sell you pins. Some for what they cost, in hopes you will purchase gear from them. Others for a small profit. These are fine avenues for getting the little devils, but what if the source stops selling them, get busted, dies (heaven forbid) ect. You are shit out of luck. Well there are some states that will sell to you no problem. Others no way!!! Some only certain types (none of which you can use ). Call a local pharmacy and ask what the laws are pertaining to the purchase of syringes and needles. Here are some ideas and facts to help you out on your quest.



First here are the guys e-mails for quick easy gets!

************ at cost, other products available

************ 1.00 each any size, he has a list to send you.

************ can put you in touch with those who can get them.

Ask around the Underground, chances are that someone out there can help you out.

Now the fun part getting them yourself.!!

To assist in the prevention of HIV & Hepatitis C, the laws relating to the possession of

needles & syringes have been changed so that it is no longer an offense to have new, unused needles & syringes in your possession. Connecticut changed its paraphernalia and prescription laws in 1992 to allow for possession and sale of up to ten syringes All but five U.S. states have drug paraphernalia laws that criminalize the possession or distribution of syringes except for "legitimate medical purposes." Nine states and Washington, DC prohibit the purchase of syringes without a prescription. These laws – in states like New York, California, and Illinois which have large IDU (Intravenous Drug Users) and HIV/AIDS populations – affect the vast majority of IDUs. Some state and municipal authorities have granted limited exemptions to these laws to deal with the HIV/AIDS epidemic.
O.K., now that's out of the way, here are some ideas on how to purchase syringes. The first idea came from one of our board members.
When ordering syringes, this is what you want. You are to order: 3cc syringes, with 1-1/2 inch 22 or 23 gauge needles for intramuscular injections. Order the syringes and pins by phone first. Be polite and professional. Do not offer any explanation of use, unless asked for one. Ask when you can pick them up.

Don't go up to the counter of the pharmacy looking like a bodybuilder. If you go up to the counter wearing a Gorilla Wear tee, and some Perfetto pants, you will get turned down. Try to conceal your physique if you can. If you can't, have a trusted friend, wife, girlfriend go and pick them up. Some pharmacies are trained to look for signs of drug users. That includes bodybuilders. If you were a pharmacist and a big muscular guy comes up looking for syringes and needles, what would you think?

Look everybody, just go to your Local Farm supply house, They sell tractor supplies and so on. Don't go to a feed store.

I buy antibiotics and such from those places all the time. They sell syringes that are for multiple use. you can buy the needles to screw onto them. The syringes are good for a lifetime and they only cost about 30 bucks. They sell regular syringes for pig vaccines, horses, cattle, and so on; check them out! The needles only run about $1.50 for 5 of them. However the packaging does not look like it has sanitary conditions, so I suggest soaking them in some Clorox for about 5 minutes before use. Rinse them out good, and your ready to go. (not me; I would fear Clorox would get in my blood) Be Careful!!!!

Some other ideas are to act like you know what your doing, and know exactly what you want. Then they would suspect you have gotten them before. Tell them it is for Vitamin b12 shots.

Tell them your in Film school and you need them for a hospital scene your doing. Act like you don't know anything about them but you know about the size you need.

Find a younger pharmacist and tell him you need them to inject vodka in a melon for a party your throwing.

Tell them you own a race horse. Call the pharmacist and tell them that you need syringes and needles for hormonal therapy for your horse. If they want details, tell them the horse has been castrated, and needs hormone injections. The subject of castrated animals will not entice too many questions from the pharmacist.

When you order, your best bet is to buy the whole box. If you ask for just a few, many Pharmacies will not break open a box and sell individually. Buy the whole box of 100. It shouldn't cost more than $20.00.

(IF YOU HAVE BIG BALLS) Tell them you do heroin and you are afraid of catching aids by sharing needles and you want clean ones!

Go to an animal doctor and tell him you are opening a pet grooming shop and you would like to get some syringes for practicing. You see some times pet groomers have to sedate a animal to cut their hair.

Hell, go to Eckards and tell them that your a groomer and you need them for that purpose.

Possibilities

I personally have taken disposable syringes and soaked them in rubbing alcohol and used them over and over with no adverse side effects. However after continued reuse, the needles will lose their sharpness. I do recommend using fresh clean syringes when at all possible.

Hope this has helped some!

Live in Fear or Join the Hunt!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VII -- Black List: Mail-Order Scams, Companies, and Scumbags!*

Please pay close attention to this section. If we work together we can make rip off artists and scammers a thing of the past. If a potential source wants to advertise his wares on our board,

he/she will be required to give up their home address, phone number and other pertinent info about themselves. The information that they submit will be verified. This may be a harsh method, and it will drive some source away, but the ones with nothing up their sleeves except to do an honest business will be glad to help us with that info. If these sources turn sour on us, then I will advertise the pertinent info on their whereabouts. I have 2 sources that will be posting on our board that will help us get gear from time to time. They do not want to be advertised and they wish to do their business in a low key manner. They will offer to help any honest buyer out by giving them the opportunity to do business. In order to get in contact with them, you will have to be referred by one of their customers that have a good repoire. So watch each others back. The person that you are gracious enough to help out by answering his/her questions, or giving some free advice maybe the one to turn you on to these reliable sources. So on the UNDERGROUND SUPPLEMENTS board, it might pay off nicely to be nice and watch your fellow bodybuilders back!

So on to the blacklisted sources.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co., Epaminonda 82, Thiva32200, Greece -- all outgoing mail/packages are flagged by U.S. Customs.
Euro Care Mail order Pharmacy, The Netherlands -- Shutdown due to MM2000 article.
B.Mougios & Co. Pittakou 23, T.K., 54645, Thessalonike, Greece -- Shutdown
Paul Parker / Carlos P.O. Box 83130, San Diego, CA, 92138 -- Busted/DEA gathering information.
IC (formerly SHAL) P.O Box 465, North Jackson, OH 44451 -- Scammer/Sells fakes
"sakido@hotmail.com" Coosa, GA Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"Stone@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"chosto@hotmail.com" Customers reporting that they never received goods.
"dave@glasscity.net" Toledo, OH (could be Stone) Bad reports from customers.
Rejuvenation IMP Customers reporting that they never received goods.
MDT Customers report that source sells counterfeit and fakes
Pharm-Europa Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
R. M. Products Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Farmlette Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Winfield Assoc. Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex) Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes.
Swess Pharma Customers report that source sells counterfeits and fakes
NM This source is a scumbag. Counterfeits/fakes/scammer
Spider Labs This source is a scammer

Now a list of the more recent scumbags. The above do not post too much and will be easy to spot. To the newest members of our web site, take a good look at the following scumbags. They advertise on the ANABOLIX and ELITE FITNESS boards. They will not be allowed to advertise on our board.

Rob O - Robert Orlando - "r_orlando@hotmail.com" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF/SCUMBAG!
Bullforce - "roids@usa.net" SCAM ARTIST/RIP OFF
steroid or F.M.- "steroid@hotmail.com" Resides in Spain. Extremely slow delivery or no delivery! I recently asked for a price list and the guy sent me one. So he still is in business.
Babou - "herefor2@hotmail.com" Out of business--Do not send money!
D.Young - Dewitt Young - Mail troubles to U.S. - Extremely forgetful. However, customers that reside outside the U.S report no problems.
Mr. Musclehead This is the quickest scam I've seen done. This is the source that made trouble for "Hulkster". That trouble is exactly why there will be no advertising of sources on this newsletter. You may hear rumors that "Mr. Musclehead" is actually the "Hulkster". These rumors are not true. The "Hulkster" gave his endorsement to "Mr. Musclehead" and advertised his services. Well, a lot of people hold the Hulkster in high regard and trusted this source that the Hulkster trusted. Thus, a lot of people sent in their money. Needless to say, they never received their goods. This was a huge scam because of the big sum of money that was hustled.
Comptroller - This is the famed "scanner source". This source will send a scanned image of the products he will send you, when he receives your money. However, some customers are claiming rip-off. They are not receiving their paid-for goods. Comptroller isn't answering the allegations. This month, two new fellow Underground members reported being ripped off by the Comptroller. So he is now blacklisted.
Stryder46 - This is the newest asshole. He has ripped off a few of our members. If you get an email from this guy, promptly tell him to get screwed.



GRAY LIST

This is the "Grey List" . This is a list of sources that are having problems. They are not fully blacklisted. So use at your own discretion. These sources have come through for some of their customers.

Mexiboy - Customers are now complaining that they have not received goods from him. The word is that a source close to Mexiboy is claiming that a hacker is threatening Mexiboy. This has not been confirmed.

CUSTOMS ARE FLAGGING!!

This list is for sources that are legit but may be having problems with U.S. Customs flagging shipments from them.

Viper -- This is an honorable guy with a good stock list and very fair prices. However I have seen reports that his latest customers are having their products seized by the U.S. Customs. Some customers report that they have received seizure notices. Use this source at your own risk. Viper is aware of the "Hidden Compartment in a book" method and is willing to help in this method of shipping. I don't want any misunderstandings, Viper is legit, the only problem here is the U.S. Customs, and they're stealing your packages!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VIII -- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95 Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs are marked "P-5"

- Thai D-bol A lot of the Thai D-bol that is being sold is reported being fake. It seems to be coming from the European sources. Viper, a good friend of ours and who is a legit source, reported that his Thai D-bol is fake and is trying to find another source. So if you are looking for the Thai - Dbol, do yourself a favor and order it from a U.S. Source.

- Synasteron 50 I have had a lot of reports from people who have bought the Synasteron (Oxymetholone) from European sources have reported very little gains if

any at all. There was a 25mg dose of Synasteron floating around for awhile too. I believe that both of the Synasterons were grossly underdosed and now, most cannot tell the difference between the 25mg and the 50mg pills. The main attraction to Synasteron is the price. I have seen it sell for as little as $60.00 for 100each 50mg tabs! Your best bet is to stay with the higher price Oxymetholones that are going around.

Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)
These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96
- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial
- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial
- HCG Steris Labs (USA)
- Primobolan (Spanish) 100mg/ml contains 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate. The blue spot is smaller, the score mark is very visable, different plastic tray.

(The above information was obtained from the Hulksters newsletter)

Section IX -- Advertising

This section is now added to the newsletter so that anyone having a service to offer the Underground members can advertise here. The advertising will not be censored. Keep in mind that the choice to answer any ad that you see below is of your own choice and volition.

Vitanet Inc.

This is Tazzy. In the last couple of months, there has been talk about creating a secure web site so that members of the Underground can exercise their God-given rights to physically augment their own bodies, if they choose to do so. Unfortunately, our oppressive government interferes with those rights. So we have to take our chances. Well, just to update you, the process of getting a secure web site has started. The biggest obstacle that is facing us, is money. Now there has been suggestions that we all chip in with cash from everybody. To those who had suggested it or volunteered to contribute--Thank you. But, here is a better idea.

When you bring up the UndergroundSupplements board on your Internet, there are a couple of choices. One of them is the supplements choice. This is where Vitanet, Inc. comes in. Please check it out. On this selection you will see some popular supplements that bodybuilders such as yourself use. (removed) You get the whole store on-line. The prices are competitive and Vitanet will match any competitors price on any supplement, guaranteed. Vitanet carries all major brands of vitamins, protein mix, creatine, almost any supplements you can think of. Their brands include, EAS, Weider, TwinLab, Osmo, Champion Nutrition, SportPharma, etc. They have an 800 number that you can call to order. They accept most major credit cards. I use them and for a good reason. Vitanet is the reason why we have the Underground Supplements Message board! As you well know, a web site requires money and time to setup, keep up and maintain. So, to support the Underground, please give this fantastic company your supplement business. If Vitanets profits go up, then we will get closer to the secure board for the Underground that we all desire. That is how you can contribute to getting our own secure board. Plus your supplement needs will be fulfilled at a great price!


Final Thoughts from the Editors/Authors

In case a reader of this Newsletter who is a potential source to the members of the Underground, and wants to obtain a personal recommendation from me, you will have to email me and give me your home address, your phone number, and a few more vitals. We will have a few telephone conversations, I will have your information verified, then I will set up a deal with you. If all comes through, then I will send you customers and give you my personal recommendation. Your information will be hidden with me and will not be revealed in any way (including a bust) if you remain true and honest to the members of the Underground. If you decide to scam, then I will post it out for all of the people who have been ripped off to do what they want. I have three sources that have already done this and I can guarantee you that I am sending them over five customers a week. It is your option to not give this info and ignore the request. However keep in mind that I will not give you a personal recommendation, and I do get asked a lot.

It is our goal in making the Underground a place where one can get invaluable information on the art of bodybuilding, supplementation's, and the gear. The goal of making the Underground a site where one can obtain information on the chemical properties, function, and the safe administration of anabolic steroids. Over the last couple of weeks we have had to endure infantile postings from trouble makers that have nothing better to do, but to try and trash a site that a lot of people enjoy. But I have to hand it to all the members of the Underground. You didn't put up with it. You made it quite clear that you did not find it funny, and you did not appreciate the humor. A lot of the negative posts and pictures were aimed at myself and a lot of you watched my back. Thank you! I also want to take the time and thank CE for deleting the threads that contains vile pictures, blatant disrespect to board members and other annoyances. He has done an excellent job in making the Underground what it is today.

Today I received an email from 2 members of the Anabolix/Elite Fitness board that are sick of the bullshit that goes on at the other sites and asked if they can join us at the Underground! They told me that they want to be able to discuss the facts of anabolics with intelligent people and not have to weed through the bullcrap to do it. That is a compliment to all of us associated with the Underground.

The best thing about the underground is that we will soon have security on our website so, no law enforcement can just log on. We wont have to put up with pranks, or shady dealers. Scam artists would be a thing of the past.

One more thing, I am getting an average of 25 emails a day. I am doing my best to answer them everyday. Please be patient. Some I have helped out and they send an email back thanking me. When I get those emails, I read them and just delete them. I cannot respond to them. Dont get me wrong, I appreciate those kinds of emails. It is nice to be appreciated. Also, on the Underground, you wont see many posts from me. I usually will post some general info on what is going on with the newsletter, sources, etc. I will keep a low profile because of the extensive info that I have. I feel it is the safest way. However, I do intend on making posts with another alias. Again, that will be low key.


----------

